# Any experience with the AOC 931swl monitor?



## Grey_Ash (Apr 21, 2010)

[font="Tahoma"]Hello all,
 I'm thinking of putting FreeBSD on this desktop that uses the AOC 931swl. The video is nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2). However under various Linuxes the image doesn't fill the screen properly. Using Nouveau the GUI is cut off on the right-hand side, using Nvidia proprietary driver the image is not cut off but there are blurry zones. 
  Anybody have any experience with this device under FreeBSD? Thanks. [font="Tahoma"][/font] [/font]


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2010)

I suggest finding a manual for that monitor. You can change the size and location of the picture on the monitor itself.


----------



## expl (Apr 21, 2010)

Monitors ussually have button called "Auto" for automated image correction after resolution has been changed if there is some visable defects.


----------



## Grey_Ash (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello,
Thanks for the ideas. I have tried the OSD  and the manual but the various settings there never quite clear things up. The title bar buttons remain somewhat cut off. And auto doesn't do it either, unfortunately. Naturally everything looks fine under Windows  . Anyway I'll try tonight and see what it looks like. Maybe it'll be   better than linux! Thanks.


----------

